# Breeder in or around Ft worth



## username (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello I just signed up on here although I've been reading for weeks now. I'm looking to get a GSD and was hoping for a reputable breeder in my area? I want to be able to go see them and ask questions. When I decide to get one I wanna be able to visit while waiting for it to become of age. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

What are you looking for in a GSD? Working lines? Showlines? Germelhaus is in the metroplex area and is highly recommended. MelloDee has working line dogs. Also GerdeHaus (also working lines) is in metroplex area as well.


----------



## asherkain (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a Germelhaus puppy and she is amazing! She is so smart, extremely easy to train and has great food and toy drives.

I can't say enough wonderful things about MelloDee. Her breeding program is top notch.


----------



## username (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not sure which line as of yet. That's one reason I want to find a breeder and actually talk to one. All I want is a family pet that I can train to do whatever I want. One that'll be good with my kids we go to the park a lot as well as camping and fishing. My kids love playing frisbee and catch with dogs. Our lab was great with the kids but I'm wanting something better this time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

username said:


> I'm not sure which line as of yet. That's one reason I want to find a breeder and actually talk to one. All I want is a family pet that I can train to do whatever I want. One that'll be good with my kids we go to the park a lot as well as camping and fishing. My kids love playing frisbee and catch with dogs. Our lab was great with the kids but I'm wanting something better this time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got mine from a breeder in Waxahachie. They breed AKC German Shepherds for companionship only. My boy is 3/4 show line (I found out about it later because I didn't really care). His parent doesn't have SchH title. Their price is also about half of what other breeder usually sell them for. But like I said, if you want to put your pup in sports or conformation you may want to stay away from this. I don't want to breed him. I don't have plan to put him in SchH (my town doesn't have any club anyway). 

My boy is good with kids and very easy to train. Got no health problem. Breeder is very helpful. He gives me suggestion and follow up on the puppy even now that the boy is with me for 5 weeks already. The contract was written reasonably. They let me come see the pup anytime after they are at least 2 weeks. In fact I visit 3 times during the first 8 weeks lol :wild:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can also check out Tidmores Rising Star in McAlester, Oklahoma. About 3 hours north of Dallas. 

Vom Tal Der Schatten is in Whitesboro too, another very good breeder, but I think Jennifer is going to get out of breeding. Tidmores uses Jennifer's studs quite often. The sire of my pup, Lydi, is one of Jennifer's dogs. 

Tidmores website has not been updated recently, she is rebuilding it, but you can still look at it.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Prejudice*

I think if you're trying to decide between working and show lines from consulting just one breeder you're in for a surprise. All that I've met are completely prejudiced one way or another. I've never met one that had both show and working lines in his kennel.

For me, the show lines are a waste of time as they don't appear to have the stamina of working lines. I know many may disagree.

A poster below told you to make up your mind what you want the dog to be for. That's good advice.

Again, for us, we wanted a solid, LARGE GSD with very stable, calm temperament. We got it from GiantGermanShepherds.com in Corsicana, just south of you. Puppies range in price from $2,500 for the pick of the litter to $1,000 - $1,500 for the rest to discounted if you're active duty military to free if you're disabled and some other GSD lovers help defray the cost to the breeder. We recently made a donation to a puppy for a little girl who has hydroencephaly and is wheelchair-bound.

No champions there. But that's not what I wanted. I want solid, calm and dependable temperaments as out last GSD was killed by the school bus as he was too high-strung.

They're close enough for you to easily visit to see the puppies early in their lives. But please be aware that most of the puppies already have deposits on them by about week 4. That's a bit early to actually figure out how the puppy's going to be later in life.

I'm sure that may be the way it is with many breeders. Best of luck. It's a wonderful breed. If you put up with the landshark stage and are still on a good footing with the puppy you'll have a wonderful friend for the life of the dog.

LF


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Longfisher said:


> Again, for us, we wanted a solid, LARGE GSD with very stable, calm temperament. . . . . . . I want solid, calm and dependable temperaments as out last GSD was killed by the school bus as he was too high-strung.


I mentioned in another thread that my cleaning lady forgot to latch the door properly, and I came home from work to find my 2 year old East German/ Czech working line male (from Vom Felsschlucht Bach in Cleburne) lying in the front yard. The neighbor commented that aside from coming over to play ball with her little boys, he had stayed in the yard all day and hadn't stepped foot in the street. I didn't actively train for this. 

LARGE? Nah. He's standard sized. Calm? Nope, he's high energy and loves his work and his play. But you can find solid, dependable, stable dogs in working, show, and pet lines.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you saying your dog was hit by a bus because he was
high strung???



Longfisher said:


> I think if you're trying to decide between working and show lines from consulting just one breeder you're in for a surprise. All that I've met are completely prejudiced one way or another. I've never met one that had both show and working lines in his kennel.
> 
> For me, the show lines are a waste of time as they don't appear to have the stamina of working lines. I know many may disagree.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Being high strung is not a cause for being hit by a bus, lack of supevison or management caused that issue. 

I have not had working lines, I do not working lines. I am not prejudiced against them, I just do not want them. as I do mostly AKC stuff. I know many lovely working lines. I know some couch potato working lines, and some very high drive high energy showlines. You cannot draw conclusions based on breeding lines and enerrgy level. You might draw conclusions for enough drive for schutzhund based on soem lines. Not too many American showlines have the drive for schutzhund, there are some that do. 

I think across the board, if you want to do serious schutzhund, get a working line. If you want primarily a companion and you want to try Schutzhund or so AKC things, go with Gwerman showline. 

As for the large GSD from a breeder mentioned above..... read the breed standard. It is availabel on the AKC website or the UScA website. A male GSD shoudl not be more than about 26" at the withers. A female should be no larger than 24". Larger dogs are out of standard which is a fault. 

There are good breeders out there, I would pass on the Giant.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Find a breeder that you can trust and most of your work is done. Find a line that you love the looks of (love the big, beautiful black and red GSDs (showlines)... or the black or sable active companion (working lines), look for those lines. Hey you might as well have the whole package!) A good breeder of that line type should be able to match you with the puppy that will have the temperament that your family needs. Just be clear and honest in what you want and what you will be able to provide for the puppy, particularly in exercise/activity.


----------



## Wolfie907 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nancy Westerdale at RockinNJKennels.com in Leonard, TX.

Awesome dogs, great temperament, and beautiful as well.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Wolfie I think I will check this breeder ot too, always looking for more good breeders in the area.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Do not like RockinNJKennels. I would pass.


----------



## Wolfie907 (Jan 14, 2011)

Funny, I'm always being commented or asked the following about my girl, Wolfie:

She's so beautiful
She's so smart
She's so well behaved
Is she a Police dog?
Is she Schutzhund trained?
Where did you get her?

I've had several people buy pups from RockinNJ, you don't have to pay thousands of dollars to get a good dog, each to their own.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

No insult intended to you or your dog. 

I did not like the lack of information. Were I seriouis about this kennel I would have called the breeder and asked about things like health clearances, especially hips. I do not see any OFA info on any dogs here. I would imagine the import males are cleared but I see nothing on the females. I also wonder what if anything this breeder is doing to prove the working ability of her dogs. I also understand that SchH titles will not show up on AKC pedigrees, but I see no evidence that she is at least working in some venue with her dogs.

You are right, you don't have to spend thousands for a good dog. My first GSD came from a BYB, she cost me $100. She was lovely, smart, well behaved etc. She also had terrible hips. 

Even if a dog has no titles but parents or grandparents do, I am okay with that. I am not okay without hip ratings.


----------

